# Caractères accentués avec Eclipse.



## kolbek (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Que se soit des appli java ou des pages php avec la plugin, les caractères accentués ne passen pas...

Avez vous également ce problème ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## molgow (1 Février 2007)

As-tu chang&#233; l'encodage des fichiers par d&#233;faut en UTF-8 ? Il me semble qu'Eclipse utilise l'encodage du syst&#232;me par d&#233;faut et que Java n&#233;cessite l'encodage en UTF-8 si tu veux que les accents passent.


----------

